# advice on breed of pouters



## pigeedoodle

Hi Guys,
Well, I've been doing my best to learn all and that included getting some old magazines with pictures of the breeds. Anyway, I was leaning toward a flying sort (maybe Nuns?) but BIG surprise  my husband saw a picture of a pouter and fell in love! I would have never guessed!! He enjoys my animals and all but to express a preference (and a big one at that) shocked me. So anyway I ramble. What I'm interested in is the nitty gritty good bad and ugly of the different breeds of pouters. I can find a lot of info on the standard of each but not really the "reality" of keeping them. When I tell people about my breed of dog I always stress the difficult parts first. So here's my questions -- which breed of pouter would you say is the easiest for a beginner? Is there a breed which tends to be good parents? It sounds like they are all characters (which I like!) but which one might be the most friendly? I saw mention something about having crop troubles (food rotting) -- is there a breed that minimizes that? And lastly, this one is also for me...is there a breed that tends to have more colors (this one is the least important)? Oh and how hard are the fleathered legs to care for (it looks like a couple of breeds have feathered legs). I did find out that they are not strong flyers (not surprised) but I will still want good sized flight pens so they can get out and about right?
Thanks so much!!!!!! Con


----------



## kiss

thanks you very much
iyado


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My dad used to raise Pigmy Pouters and Norwich Croppers (pretty much a bigger version of pouters), so of course they would be my favorites of the pouters and croppers. He said he never had any bad problems with them raising, but he had his pairs separated into different cages. It might be a bit different for the pairs breeding in a loft....
They might not be much good for flying, but when they do, they are beautiful  Their long wings and body make them look goofy when they fly, and they don't get up very high. There are some breeds that DO fly though, like Horsemans. As far as the feathers go, it shouldn't be too hard. If they have long muffs, try to use some type of shavings on the floor of the loft, and use V-perches if you can. Of course if you keep the loft clean and provide them with bathing water on nice sunny days, they should stay clean  By the way, not all pouters have feathered feet. Some are clean-legged, and some are just grouse-legged (short feathering down the legs and on the feet). And of course, there are some with longer muffs.

Here's some websites that may help you out:
http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/
http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/TimBurke.html
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKPouters.html
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKCroppers.html
http://www.horsemanpouters.co.uk/pouters2.htm
http://www.blueridgebiological.com/horseman-thief-pouters.htm
http://www.pigmypouter.com/appc_history.htm


I could probably find a lot more sources but I don't want to give you too much at once, haha. I recommend Pigmy Pouters myself actually, and not just because my dad raised them. It's because they, more than most other breeds of pigeons, love to be handled, talked to, and have notice taken of them. I think they'd make the perfect pets


----------



## pigeedoodle

Thanks Becky! I am attracted to the idea of Pigmy pouters. I like small breeds of things (I raise and show Italian Greyhound dogs -- a very small sighthound ). I'm assuming they do have feathered legs? I'm also interested in Brunner pouter (clean legs) -- does anyone have any knowledge of those? I'll have to probably get on a pouter list -- but I really was trying to limit myself to just one or two lists -- it's amazing how much time they can suck up  . I really like this list because it has such a different group of folks!
Thanks again, Con


----------



## horsesgot6

I Love the Bunner Pouters What sweet Birds they Are My Bunner Pouter Is What Got Me Into The pouter Breed. They Can Be Hard to Find. But if You do get The Chance and Find Them They Are Nice Birds To Have. Then i Also Like The Horseman Pouters i have A Pair Of Them Now The Man i got Them from Let His Pouters Fly Free And He Sad They Are really Good flyers I've Never Let My Birds Fly Free Now Scare Something Will Get them. I Had Some That did Fly Free But Gave Them To A friends Son Not To Long ago. 
Good Luck With Your Pouters When You Get Some i Know A Breeder That may Have Some Horseman or Pom Pouters for sale If Your Looking That is Who I got My horseman Pouters From And He Is A Super Nice Man. he may Even Have Some burnner Pouters To.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

pigeedoodle said:


> Thanks Becky! I am attracted to the idea of Pigmy pouters. I like small breeds of things (I raise and show Italian Greyhound dogs -- a very small sighthound ). I'm assuming they do have feathered legs? I'm also interested in Brunner pouter (clean legs) -- does anyone have any knowledge of those? I'll have to probably get on a pouter list -- but I really was trying to limit myself to just one or two lists -- it's amazing how much time they can suck up  . I really like this list because it has such a different group of folks!
> Thanks again, Con


Your welcome 
Yes, they do have feathered legs. The feathers go all the way down the leg, and they feathers on their feet hardly get any longer than their toes, so I don't think you'd have much of a problem with feather legs. Let's see if I can find you some more on just the Brunners...I do know that they are the same size (if not then just an ounce or two more) as the Pigmies. Also, both the Brunners and the Pigmies come in just about any color. The only exception is that in Pigmy pouters, if it is a solid color, it more more than likely white....While in Brunners, you can have any solid color. Also, pied Pigmies are colored but keep the white cresent mark on their globe, flights, legs/waist/thighs, and some white on the wingshield.


http://www.angelfire.com/ca/Capuchine/page3.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/brunner.html
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_brunners.htm
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/thiefpouters/ (a discusion group for all pouters and croppers)
http://www.eggbid.com/listings/index.cfm?category=960337699 (might want to check back there often, they had some Brunners not too long ago I think)

That was....about it....I would definately suggest you join that yahoo group though. It must might be the best way to find people close to you that raise the pouters you're looking for


----------



## philodice

I love the feathery pants!


----------



## mcalpine

Hello,
My name is Robert from Aberdeen scotland my wife saw your post and 
I have recently started breeding horsemen pouters again. I first started when I was young but moved around some but you cant stay a way from horsemen for long 
They are the thoroughbred of pouters They originated from glasgow and 
are the most amazing flying birds you will ever see, A horseman in 
good condition can fly very well. I have had every kind you can think of 
but nothing can compare to the horseman.In glasgow their are two 
types of horseman.I have show birds the other Is a working bird . This will seem strange to you when I explain what the working bird is used for ,This is when their breeding comes in to it .You take the doo away from his hen for a few days and you let him out alone some one in the area lets a hen out that has 
been a way from her doo for a few days ,now when the birds meet in the sky 
the doo trys to get the hen home and the hen trys to get the doo home
who ever wins keeps the bird. if you want more info i can tell you where to 
get horseman pouters in the states


----------



## Guest

*My view on Pouters*

Hi, I raise Norwich, Gaditano's, Saxon's, and Brunners. I used to also raise Pomeranian's, Holle's, Horsemen, and Therwingers. From the start, the huge globe was what caught my attention, without that feature the bird loses it's appeal, to me. The Holle does not posses an outstanding globe, so I lost interest in it. The modena would be a better choice, I thought. The Pomeranian has a pretty good-sized globe, but is very large and needs more food and space than other breeds, if you like big birds this one is a plus for you. The horsemen's globe was not large enough for my taste. And the Therwinger had a nice crest but the globe was the size of the horsemen's, so I lost interest in those breeds. The Poms and Holles, as well as the Therwingers, had no problem breeding or raising their own young, I also did not have any sour crop problems with those breeds. Myself, I was attracted to huge round globes and rich colour -- that's why I raise the breeds I have. The Norwich is unmatched in size and roundness, almost unreal to behold, but when you see it there's no denying it. The Gaditano, just as equally unbelievable as the Norwich, but low to the ground like a low rider, smooth as can be, they are truly latin lovers, as they love to romance and dance more than any other breed. The Saxons, oh, what a sight to behold, first you see the intense colour then you notice the globe, not too big, but big enough, then those long legs catch your attention then you finish off with wow! how's those muffs. The Saxon pouter to me is one of the most beautiful pouters of them all. The Brunner also posseses intense colour as well as a huge round proportioned globe, long legs and are the cutest little things to behold. The Norwich and Gaditano's should not be allowed to raise their own young, they can but, nine times out of ten they will get sour crop, fosters for them. The Saxons and Brunners can raise their own young with some difficulty, you just need to be more watchful, sour crop can be prevented with care and attention to detail. The breeds I chose to raise are harder, you need to know what to look for as well as be able to read the signs, but they bring great joy.


----------



## dewa

hi, i noticed that you breed a gaditanos...are they for sale?and if yes...how much does it cost?i really interested in them...coz the species wasn't and never been seen or breed in my country...thanks for your support...


----------



## loftkeeper

From A Breeder Of Pouters And Croppers .first Thing It Seems The Bigger Blowing Breeds Have The Most Issues With Sour Crop. Brunners Are Very Friendly And Come In Many Colors And Markings My Choice For Just Starting Out. They Are The Smallest Pouter . Pigmys Are Pied Marked The Whites Are The Only Self Colored Pigmy They Seem To Be A Little Harder To Raise. Another Breed To Consider Would Be Voorburg Sheild Croppers. They Are White Body And Colored Wings Or Saddle Marked. Ther Are Many Flying Pouter Breeds But The Horseman Seems To Be Easy To Breed And Fly. The Fact Is From A Show Mans Knowleedge Brunners Are Smallest Period Pigmys Second , I Raised And Shown Both And Have Done Well With Them.


----------



## kcmodena

Oh - Welcome to a whole new world! I enjoy my Voorburg Shield Croppers - a mid size pouter with clean legs, and a bunch of colors available. They are gaining in popularity - not the biggest breed in numbers shown. You should only breed certain colors together if you want to have decent birds to raise and show, a number of breeders focus on two or three colors that are carefully paired together. This is a breed that feeds and cares for it own young well. I used to fly them a LOT in Connecticut - did not have the hawks there I have here, they are not performance birds (no rolling or flips) they stay close and sail around over their loft once trained.
I have some photos of my new birds posted on this Yahoo group - to see a few colors. they are only so - so in color and I have my work cut out for show - but they are friendly.  
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/geneticsforpigeons/photos/album/1219894476/pic/list 

best wishes


----------



## mia paloma

*Pigeon pants*



philodice said:


> I love the feathery pants!


Yes the muffs are beautiful. I crossed a pom Pouter with a big blue racer. The outcome is muffed racer. Fast, pretty and very friendly and intelligent


----------

